# Hello from the Midwest U.S.!



## ChaosKirin (Sep 21, 2010)

Heya, all.

My name is Aeryn. I'm new to breeding fancy mice, and I came into it as sort of a fluke. I purchased a female from a pet store that happened to be pregnant, and about two weeks later, she had a litter of eight pups.

They were adorable! Buttercup was an awesome mother-- sometimes I think she was too awesome. She stressed herself out and passed away when the babies were eight days old. I actually was able to keep the pups alive for another week after that. After being advised from community members here and on another forum, I contacted a foster and was unfortunately told that it was inappropriate to ask a breeder about fostering - so I apologise if that was any of you. 

I'm hoping to network a bit here. I'm very interested now in learning about breeding fancy mice, because it was such an amazing experience. They were so tiny, so delicate, and you could literally see them growing hour to hour for the first few days. I'd love to make some friends here, get some tips, and hopefully bring a pair together sometime in the future.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Its not innapropriate to ask a breeder about fostering !! we do it all the time. Sorry for your early bad luck, one of the first things I learnt about livestock was that where there is livestock, there will be dead stock, and its always the best ones-dont be put off, it doesnt happen that often.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! All questions are welcome...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be back. said:


> Its not innapropriate to ask a breeder about fostering !!


I agree!

As a breeder, I would not be at all offended, or find it inappropriate if someone asked for an available foster. I would exersize my right to accept or decline based on the individual case.

Pleased to meet you and enjoy the forums

:welcomeany

Edited for spelling....I'm a stickler.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

quite often, we have a couple of does kindle down together, and just one doe is usually capable of looking after both litters. especially if the number in the litters has dropped for any reason. This is when a foster doe may become available. If not available, another way would be to get the abandoned litter and spread around existing litters. 
Such a case is always going to be urgent and as we all live a million miles from each other,doomed. This member has shown the ultimate efforts to help his/her animals, Me thinks should awarded a star for that !


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! And I agree with everyone else, it shouldn't be considered inappropriate to ask about fostering! Anyone who considers it inappropriate I would feel doesn't care about the welfare of the animals  But now you have loads of people on here to help with any problems


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Where in the Midwest are you? I know folks in Illinois, Wisconsin, and Kentucky (which is a part of the Midwest only when it wants to be).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome from Minneapolis!


----------



## ChaosKirin (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your warm welcome, guys. <3 I'm from Michigan. Still considered Midwest, albeit just barely. 

I hope to learn some things here, and hopefully you all won't get tired of my questions. XD

Learning the genetics is going to be fun even if it takes awhile. There are so many colors. Usually the ones in pet stores are black and white or albino!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Woo midwest! We live in Indiana and would have totally helped you out with your babies


----------



## ChaosKirin (Sep 21, 2010)

JustMouse said:


> Woo midwest! We live in Indiana and would have totally helped you out with your babies


Aw, thank you.

I have a feeling that when I get some boxes set up and some breeding pairs, I'm going to need all the help I can get! :lol:


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh you'll be fine. Im sure your mommas in the future will live long and produce you plenty of healthy squirmy babies! But maybe I see a mousey trade in the near future...? hehe


----------

